# Invertor vs 12v DC laptop adaptor / charge



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is one for the techies out there.

In preparation for the big trip I am looking at the most efficient way of keeping my laptop running. We free camp a lot and I use my laptop a lot. 

I need to decide between a Laptop Car Cigar lighter charger for my Toshiba which kicks out 19v and 4.7amps or just a 150w or 200w standard inverter. Both are around the same price at £35-40.

I would have thought the laptop car charge would be more efficient and draw less power from the leisure or van battery but I am not sure it will actually power the laptop but just charge it. The inverter I think will drain more power but will probably power the laptop, not just charge it and it can be used for other things.

My thoughts were that perhaps the laptop adaptor / charger might be best as I can charge the laptop up from the van battery whilst the engine is running as well.

Hope this makes sense.

What do the experts think?

Regards
BarryD


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

we got a brand new 500w inverter of ebay brand new from china 12.95 delivered


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've been using one of these for ages with my Toshiba. I spend far too long on the internet and didn't have any real power problems last summer with my 110 amp battery, 60 watts of PV, plus charging from the engine. I remove the laptop battery and run it on Long Life power setting, and it draws around 1.9 amps. I don't see any point in wasting power charging the laptop battery, as I rarely use it out of the van without being able to run it off the mains.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I also use a laptop power adapter [from Maplins] - no probs so far & uses less than inverter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Maplin adapter*

johnandcharlie

Thanks for that link, that looks perfect and a bit cheaper than the one I found. I will check the specs to make sure it fits my laptop

Regards
Barry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The Maplin laptop charger linked by johnandcharlie is ideal for the job, much more efficient than using an inverter. We've been using one for a couple of years now with no problems - it will charge the laptop battery too.


----------



## philnolly (Aug 7, 2008)

As per Johnandcharlies post, we found a laptop charger from Maplins more efficient. it would easily power the laptop and charge it's battery without problem. 
Some laptops don't like the cheaper quasi sine wave inverters.

Phil


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I also use one of the maplin power supply units for my 19v laptop AND my 16v Philips tv. I have a principal of only using the inverter if no d.c. source can be found, as inverting is inherently inefficient and I don't believe in using precious battery reserve unnecessarily.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks All

Just ordered the 120w adapter from Maplins. I tried to suss out if it will work with my Tosh. The voltage and amps are ok so as long as there is a plug that fits. they gave some measurements and pin layouts but it got too technical so I just bought one. The machines only 6 months old so it should be ok.

Thanks again
Barry


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We've just come back from an EU tour where we had a Sony laptop sat on the dash (just the right size for the dash tray for a MK2 Boxer).

We started off using a 12v adapter but the Sony S4M laptop drew too much power and it got hot and fused. It was just a cheap eBay one though so be careful and buy a decent one. Also don't run it off a mutli block as we found outs got hot - but it might have just been our laptop.

We ended up running it off an inverter which was no problem and just using the 12v charger to charge the laptop off 12v at night if we used it to watcha film etc.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Sony laptops have had serious issues with batteries overheating.
there was a major recall at one point.
It was down to the battery manufacturer.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Maplin charger*

Hi All

thanks for all the input. The Maplin charger arrived today, I plugged it in and it appears to work fine. I wont be able to test it properly until our next trip in 3 weeks time but it should be fine

Many thanks for all the input. Invaluable as always!

Barry


----------

